# Knot or clip



## Kitfox (Aug 13, 2009)

How do you feel about using clips to attach lures. I have always used a knot as I dont trust clips at all but notice a lot of guys these days are using a clip to make chaging lures easier. If your a believer, what type are you using and have they ever opened on you.


----------



## AndyC (Feb 29, 2008)

G'day Kitfox,

I use snap swivels when casting spinners, wobblers, slices or Tassie Devil type lures. Makes for easy changing. And I don't recall ever having one come undone.

What I do find is that they seem to interfere with the action of hard body lures, so I always use a knot for those.

Cheers,

AndyC


----------



## Del (Jun 23, 2009)

im using the micro clips out of convenience. and am catching fish on the lures. no break aways yet. but only targetting smaller fish species


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

for all my bream lures (70mm and less) i use clips and at the momment am using Decoy Round clips in size "0" (rated 20lb breaking strain)















and have never had an issue but you do need to make sure there closed properly as they can be quite fiddly, i did use too use size "00" but these were just too small for my eyes :shock:

one thing I do is remove the split ring from the tow point as the clip is a equal match in weight and this way you have no worries about unbalancing the lure, only a real worry with suspending lures ;-)

for larger lures (70mm upwards) I mainly tie direct but if I do become lazy I'll use Decoy Egg Snaps in size 2 (50lb breaking strain I think)


----------



## Softy (Aug 12, 2009)

I was using "0" round snaps today, only issue i come across is how much it punishes your fingers when opening/closing them while changing lures. My thumb is still rather tender due to this.


----------



## Del (Jun 23, 2009)

0 and 00 for me.. 0 preferred as fidgeting fat fisherman's fingers find it hard at times


----------



## Kitfox (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks guys, l'll give then try.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

I've been using the mustad fly clips for several years in small and large sizes
Neither interfere with the action on even the smallest most delicate hardbody
I've done (attempted) destruction tests on them
Both sizes I was unable to break in a straight line pull with 50lb mono

Two hints
1) attach them direct to the eyelet
If you connect them via a split ring the lure will fly off never to be seen again (don't ask how I know this!)
2) if using them in saltwater discard them after every trip as they are only thin bronzed steel and will rust and weaken quickly

Nick


----------



## CatfishKeith (Apr 17, 2009)

I've tried bot the round and egg. i dont like the egg and clip has that rounded/curver over end and its very dificult to get into a lot oa lured and jig heads. a the moment I'm using some Owner clips. they are similar to the ones that are coming on the newer Ecogear vibes


----------



## Del (Jun 23, 2009)

Carping today i had one of the 00's get mangled pretty badly with a fish. thank god it was my one of my last.. dam tiny things..


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Yep, Decoy round '0' size for me too when in the yak, just makes changing lures easier.

Loop knots when land based.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

anselmo said:


> I've been using the mustad fly clips for several years in small and large sizes


Agree Nick these are good mate, always use them when changing lures frequently... but generally use a Rapala loop knot at other times


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

I only ever use round snaps. No change in lure action and I've never had one come open.


----------



## 2Pies (Nov 11, 2007)

G'day mate,
Dunno why you'd want to change lures at all - you were braining them the other day on the SP.
I had the round snaps on both my rigs and have never noticed a difference in the action - except for poppers. Dunno if it's my fault or not but I often find the hooks get tangled up in the clip if I bloop it too hard.


----------



## Kitfox (Aug 13, 2009)

Hey Terry, just getting lazy I guess. I find that every time I tie on a new lure I loose about 6" or more of line which means my leader progressively gets shorter and shorter. Now I know that Im supposed to replace the leader every other trip or so but I get a bit complacent about such matters which generally ends up with a fish of some description removing the whole bloody lot anyway. A clip seems an easy solution. We'll get that jewie trip in after the kids have finished scaring the hell out of every fish in the river.

Cheers


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

For me, Decoy Round snaps in 00 and 0, I like the round better than the egg (shorter), If you leave split rings on lures you experience more hook tangles when casting etc and have had hooks catch in the eggs but never had one catch in a round, attaching to split rings can also unbalance the lure and have had snaps work into the split as well.
Have never had one let go on a hard body or spinner, have had two straighten when used with a jig head/sp, I believe they may have been bitten down on but will never know for sure.
I started using the Norman Lures Speed clip but found HB's seemed to also get inside the split due to, I presume the HB's action, never had it happen with a jig head/SP though.

Never use snaps with a plate as they interfere with the action and they must have a rounded end to allow a smooth fluid action. Snaps that come down to a V do not work well.

Mods hope this web link is ok?
A small article on fishingmonthly.com), different snaps, you may find it interesting;
http://www.fishingmonthly.com.au/Articl ... Snap-Locks

In the bottom of this article, they mention a Pigs tale snap from QLD, have never seen one that I know of, but would be interested if any of you lot have seen/used them, a pic would be good as well.


----------

